# Firefox keeps crashing on me! Aieee!



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Gah... just when one problem is fixed, another rears its ugly head *whangs on his PC*

Anyway, suddenly and lately, Firefox has begun acting strangely. It crashes everytime I view a movie clip off the internet (Those types that play within your browser) it crashes semi-regularly when I try to d'l files (of any sort, including BT files) and sometimes, it crashes for no reason other then that I have too many tabs open (which has never happened before. I run with a gig of RAM)

The error message that I _sometimes_ get when I d'l and crash out is this:



> the instruction at "0x77f596cf" referenced memory at "0x89ec4589". The memory could not be "written"
> 
> Click on OK to terminate the program


I thought it had something to do with my running crap cleaner and cleaning out all the missing dll's and misc. other junk that'd crept into my PC, but after re-intergrating the registry backup, it still failed.

Anyone, please?


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 11, 2004)

It sounds like you may have corrupted your profile. Create a new profile and see if the problem persists.

Click - Start > Run > (type) firefox.exe -p (firefox[dot]exe[space]-p) and this will open your Profile Manager. Now create a new profile. If it works, delete the old profile.

If you need to keep your bookmarks, before deleting the old profile navigate to - Documents and Settings > *User Name* > Application Data > Mozilla > Firefox > Profiles > User Profile. This will have 8 random figures/letters preceding your profile name. Locate _*bookmarks.html*_ and copy and paste it into your new profile.


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks keithy. Sadly, I just tried this with a new profile and went to see if I could load up media player within a browser. It still crashed, though I managed to download a file (Though this is a hit and miss situation as I mentioned) 

*Sighs*


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 11, 2004)

Try the FoxyTunes extension to control the Media Player.


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Will try in a few. Thanks!


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Still failed. Still crashes.


----------



## keithy397 (Jul 11, 2004)

Some light reading for you!


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

Oohhh thank you keithy!

This still doesn't solve my problem with random crashes with the message from teh first post when I download random things (such as files, saving them to desktop etc) 

Why is thta?  *Confused*


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Try 2 things first run this
http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
If you get errors, its your RAM, seen exactly that happen with bad RAM.
Second, you might try just re-installing Firefox, but try the memtest first.


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll run this over night then  Thanks loser


----------



## Jaradcel (Aug 18, 2005)

loser: Did both, still failed. As in, the mem test came clean, reinstalling still flunked it out. Could it be something left over in the registry after I reinstalled/rebooted etc?


----------



## wayne2000 (May 28, 2007)

The same thing happens to me, its so enoying it never used to until my firefox updated its self, if I hear out i will post, but if any one else could help that would be great thx!


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Run Firefox in safe mode.
*Start*> *Mozilla Firefox*> *Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode)*.
This runs Firefox without any extensions and the default theme. If it runs OK, then it is an
extension or theme effecting Firefox.
If all else fails, you might need to completely uninstall Firefox including the installation directory 
and the Firefox folder, then reinstall Firefox.
Uninstalling Firefox


----------

